# Latin/Italian: This is my life



## miss_kace

*Hello Everyone,

I was just wondering if anybody on here knew a correct translation for 'this is my life' into italian or latin???*

*Any kind of help is greatly appreciated*  

*Thankyou *


----------



## Artrella

Questa è la mia vita (Italiano)


----------



## Whodunit

I'm not quite sure, but I think you could say "*Ea vita mia est*" or emphasizing "this" in Latin, I'd prefer

*Haec vita mia est.*


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

It's actually "Haec vita m*e*a est."

May be too late, though.


----------



## Whodunit

Le Pamplemousse said:
			
		

> It's actually "Haec vita m*e*a est."
> 
> May be too late, though.


 
Indeed. Thanks for the correction; I was maybe confused because of the Italian version.


----------

